# 482 visa



## Ikman (Sep 16, 2018)

You
Hi sir / madam i used to lived australia. I was overstayed for 2 years now in india. My ban was 14 march 2014 to 2017 march. It was finished. My wife want to apply 482 visa is that possible becouse i was overstayed can i get this visa or it will effect now to our profile pls advice thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ikman said:


> You
> Hi sir / madam i used to lived australia. I was overstayed for 2 years now in india. My ban was 14 march 2014 to 2017 march. It was finished. My wife want to apply 482 visa is that possible becouse i was overstayed can i get this visa or it will effect now to our profile pls advice thanks


When a visa decision is made, they look at all aspects, and they seem to give the available spots to those who are best skilled, and with good character.

I would assume that your history will be taken into account. But not knowing the details, I doubt anyone could be sure how it would go.

I tend to think like this: _If you were the case officer, would you give a visa spot to someone with a clean history, or one with a prior ban?_
That way we can work out a possible answer, in our own minds.

But, there may be other factors in your favour.


----------

